

Sudoku solvers vs TDD vs Peter Norvig - gleb
http://ravimohan.blogspot.com/2007/04/learning-from-sudoku-solvers.html

======
plinkplonk
I am not sure how this is relevant to startups? Very amusing post (and
comments) but still very irrelevant in _this_ forum imo

